# 12 wt line on a Lamson Konic #4?



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

The 12w Predator has shipped, Konic too (thanks for the recommendation, looks like a great bargain). I found an intermediate line from Orvis, special sale and free shipping til tomorrow ($30 total) that got some good reviews for Mahi off a boat. Looking at the larger reels, the Konic diameter looks pretty close. Any problem loading the 12 wt line and braid backing on that reel?

Stuck this on the back of my other thread but, figured it might get lost.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a Lamson Velocity 4, which is pretty much the same size reel and I have fished 12WT on it for a few years now. I boosted capacity with a gelspun backing vs dacron. The reels have very large arbors, but are rather shallow which is why I went with the gelspun backing. A #4 Lamson is optimized for 9-11WT lines, but like fly rods, this is kind of a guideline.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Thanks. 

I just checked the specs and with 10Wt it'll take 240 yds of 30# dacron. My 50# braid (have some left over from spooling some trolling reels) is 1/2 the diameter. Not sure what the difference is but I expect I can find a cross reference to get an idea of the difference in bulk between 10 and 12wt lines and figure how much backing to put on. I should have an easy 300 yds considering I'd be able to put on roughly 480 if I was using a 10 wt line.

The Predator just showed up. Sweet. I never realized how heavy graphite rods were back when they first came out. This is a feather compared to the 9 wt it is replacing. 

In view of the quality of the Lamson drag, the only thing it looks like I'll be sacrificing is a very slightly slower retrieve speed. 

This will be a new experience. I never reeled in a fish with a fly rod. I think the foregrip will be great when (if?) I hook into something big enough to run off with a bunch of line.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This should give you an idea; I have 350 yds of white, 50lb on mine with a 12WT Tarpon Taper and I think I could've put a little more on there and still be fine.

Good luck


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Chris V said:


> This should give you an idea; I have 350 yds of white, 50lb on mine with a 12WT Tarpon Taper and I think I could've put a little more on there and still be fine.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks
I just checked some specs and looks like the Gelspun is within like 2 thousandths of Power Pro and my stuff runs close to that. One more question. Since I can't measure what I'll be putting on, it was a 3000yd spool and I have no idea what is left and may see if I have some yellow to see it better (this stuff is dark green), about how far from the edge of the spool would you go to leave enough room for the 12w? I'm guessing from looking at pictures that you can see the line through the holes but, don't know for sure since I don't have the reel in hand. Is there an advantage to using a "more visible" backing?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd say there is definitely an advantage in a hi vis backing, not only during the spooling process, but also for following a fish during a fight.

I'd have to look at the reel to tell you where to stop though. I'd leave a good 5/8" or so of clearance for a 12WT line though


----------



## BrookMelee (Nov 10, 2012)

Lamson high-arbor reels are AWESOME.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the inputs. Colton has their reels on sale so I ordered a Torrent for the 12 wt line and Predator. It will be nice to have a made in USA product. I have some tang and target sights for some rifles I have. All from small US manufacturers. Nice to have someone who built the product you can talk with.
I have an 8 wt line I'll stick on the Lamson and put it on the 9 wt rod. Depending on how it behaves, I may pick up a heavier line for it. 

I'll definitely go hi vis. I have some yellow and flourescent pink. I'll most likely go with the yellow, 60#.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

That should be a really nice set up!! Like to hear what you think of that Predator, I like my Redington rods but really haven't cast many hi-dollar stix.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

wtbfishin said:


> That should be a really nice set up!! Like to hear what you think of that Predator, I like my Redington rods but really haven't cast many hi-dollar stix.


This is new to me also. I think the Colton/Predator matchup should be good. I'll let you know.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks, I have a 9' 8wt Rs4 I can get a pretty good distance cast out of, and a 9'6" 5 wt CPX that I believe will out cast the Rs4 I use it up north streamers and nymphing, a CT 3wt which is med slow little trout rod for the Smokies. I've been kicking around getting a 10wt Predator for a little while now so I'll be waiting to hear :yes: It's the time of year I can rationalize something new real easy, cause I been good :whistling:


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

*Colton reel, WOW, now to see how his "new" rod behaves*



wtbfishin said:


> Thanks, I have a 9' 8wt Rs4 I can get a pretty good distance cast out of, and a 9'6" 5 wt CPX that I believe will out cast the Rs4 I use it up north streamers and nymphing, a CT 3wt which is med slow little trout rod for the Smokies. I've been kicking around getting a 10wt Predator for a little while now so I'll be waiting to hear :yes: It's the time of year I can rationalize something new real easy, cause I been good :whistling:


Colton has a sale going on, got some emails from Bob and being US made and needing? a bigger reel I sprung for the Torrent 11/13 and it got here yesterday. The Konic is certainly a nice reel but, the Torrent is a beautifully machined BEAST! The drag is as smooth as silk and the big knob nice to adjust. It was twice the price of the Konic but, there is no comparison considering the quality of workmanship and maching. Bob built his reels to target Tuna up north and has some brutes that have tested his drag and reels plus, he has basically an unconditional warranty. No reel lubing and said if the reel ever needs service/repair, send it back and he'll take care of it, just cover the shipping both ways.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

The read was a bit hard to follow ha! I got the gist though. I had backed off on some new stuff for a bit, but sure the fever will strike again.

I almost hit on a new Konic 4 found one for $119, but then found a few reviews that were not so happy w/that reel, although I like my 3.5 I've only had it less than a year, it does out perform my Orvis BK mid arbor for sure, I only picked it up while the Orvis was back and forth a few times in their shop and it was reasonable (Konic). Definately something to "You get what you pay for" in most cases.


That Colton reel looks awesome, my only concern was that weight. Anyway I'm back in wait see mode. 


When your all done maybe clarify exactly what all you have and how you like it. Not sure if your getting 2 Colton reels and kind of lost me on the rods too, no Predator but the Tradewind XS? Probably more my comprehension skill than your post. Thanks


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

wtbfishin said:


> The read was a bit hard to follow ha! I got the gist though. I had backed off on some new stuff for a bit, but sure the fever will strike again.
> 
> I almost hit on a new Konic 4 found one for $119, but then found a few reviews that were not so happy w/that reel, although I like my 3.5 I've only had it less than a year, it does out perform my Orvis BK mid arbor for sure, I only picked it up while the Orvis was back and forth a few times in their shop and it was reasonable (Konic). Definately something to "You get what you pay for" in most cases.
> 
> ...


No, it is me. I was writing and messing and deciding and not rereading. 
End result will be, Torrent 11/13 on Predator 12, Torrent 9/10 on Colton Tradewinds XS 10. Konic going back to Backcountry.com. Great deal $111 with free shipping but, there is no comparison in the reels and the Konic is a Konic, the new ones are Konic II and no where can I find out what was changed.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

wtbfishin said:


> Thanks, I have a 9' 8wt Rs4 I can get a pretty good distance cast out of, and a 9'6" 5 wt CPX that I believe will out cast the Rs4 I use it up north streamers and nymphing, a CT 3wt which is med slow little trout rod for the Smokies. I've been kicking around getting a 10wt Predator for a little while now so I'll be waiting to hear :yes: It's the time of year I can rationalize something new real easy, cause I been good :whistling:


I love the Predator and am impressed with the writeups on the Tradewinds XS and the "super modulus?" stuff. The Tradewinds shipped today, I will be able to at least give you my impressions of the 2. Bob impresses me with his dedication to using the best and the guys he is focusing on are chasing Bluefin Tuna (target for his new heavy weight rods) and the modulus in the XS is what he will put in his new rods. Since I can get one for the same price as a Predator, I figure it is worth a try.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

wtbfishin said:


> The read was a bit hard to follow ha! I got the gist though. I had backed off on some new stuff for a bit, but sure the fever will strike again.
> 
> I almost hit on a new Konic 4 found one for $119, but then found a few reviews that were not so happy w/that reel, although I like my 3.5 I've only had it less than a year, it does out perform my Orvis BK mid arbor for sure, I only picked it up while the Orvis was back and forth a few times in their shop and it was reasonable (Konic). Definately something to "You get what you pay for" in most cases.
> 
> ...


I was going to put off buying the 911 Torrent til the end of the month but, got an email from Bob indicating he expects to be out of them within the next 2 weeks. That could mean no more til after the sale so, I went ahead and ordered one. I can justify the expenditure at the sale price but, would have to pass otherwise.


----------

